# desperate last-minute costume advice



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

okay, long story short: i've pulled a major coup and talked a good friend into going to a halloween party with me friday night. she will go on the condition that (a) we do a costume that requires some kind of makeup (think zombie/scars/mildly gory) OR (b) we come up with a "cool costume, nothing slutty."

what i don't know, but will update if/when i find out:

1) if she wants to do a "couples costume" or if she just wants us both to have a cool costume.

2) if she has any vague ideas for what constitutes a "cool costume" or if i'm starting from scratch.

my mind is a blank right now so i'm soliciting advice. if it helps, she's a math professor and she's into baseball.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

just got the following text:

"Couples costumes...Go."

so now we know what parameters we're working with.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

OK.... stream of consciousness begins...
Frankenstein and Bride would involve makeup.
Walking Dead - one of the main characters and one of the walkers, so you get a zombie in there
Joker and Harley - both heavy on the makeup
Corpse bride couple
Gomez and Morticia
Vampire and victim
Vampire couple
mickey and minnie
Zombie and victim
Fred and Velma
Jack and Sally
Shreck and Fiona
Woody and Jessie
Sugar skull couple
Alternate - one of you right 1/2 sugar skull, left 1/2 no makeup, and the other the opposite.
Scarecrow couple
Scarecrow and Dorothy
Raggedy Anne and Andy
Caveman and scientist? (Iceman)
Aliens - anything goes, right?
Dress entirely in black and white, grayscale makeup, and you're whatever couple from the 50s
Pee Wee Herman and Miss Yvonne 

So anyway, There is probably something in there that is "cool"


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

+1 for Gomez and Morticia

quick trip to a thrift store and some easy makeup and you are done... and yes... cool


----------



## PoisonApple (May 21, 2010)

http://pinterest.com/pin/394205773604531294/

http://pinterest.com/pin/542824561309601507/

http://pinterest.com/pin/371054456773192257/


----------



## PoisonApple (May 21, 2010)

http://pinterest.com/pin/80501912064981484/

http://pinterest.com/pin/529665606148610786/

http://pinterest.com/pin/347762402450099034/


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/352688214539542922/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/352688214538931927/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/352688214538860114/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/352688214538851527/


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

I love doing the guy as a cheerleader but I think I'm going to one party as the guy who just got out of the shower. The costume is the following:
Towel wrapped around waist.
Shorts underneath (for safety)
Shaving cream on face. 

I have no doubt it will be the life of the party.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Dane? You out there?


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

first of all, awesome suggestions from everybody. i LOVE the dexter costume, lol.

second, sorry i bailed on this thread. she suggested james bond and a bond girl, and much like jeff winger from "community," i love any costume that lets me be accidentally handsome. i'll try to get some pics and post here. everyone's help is greatly appreciated just the same.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

A friend of mine brought her friend to my party and they were "mime twins." It was cute. And super easy last minute.


----------

